# Chaos Space Marine Flesh Color



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey guys. I've been trying to figure out what colors I would need to paint the flesh of one of my CSMs and I've looked through the forums and havent found anything that really helped me, so I ask-What colors would I need for CSM flesh? Looking at the box for a standard squad, I like the color of the guys skin, but I'm not so sure how I am going to achieve that. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Here is a pic of the front of the box if you need to see the color-


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Not certain. This might work:

Base Coat: Codex Grey
1st Highlight: Fortress Grey
2nd Highlight: Rotting Flesh
Wash: Watered Down Codex Grey


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have csm's with standard fleshtones(Tallarn flesh) with washes, purple skin, grey skin, very pale skin, blue skin and green(possibly a bit orky). The great thing is they are chaos and you can do whatever you want.
From a technical point of view I agree with Mr Dave T Hobbit. But i have to admit the extent of my painting is basecoat, drybrush highlight and wash and that is it.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

ok sounds good, I appreciate it. I just wanted to have an idea of what I would need before I ordered the colors


----------

